# Headlight Beam Deflectors



## Kontiki (Jan 21, 2010)

Need to get something sorted before we go again, I managed to get the last set of the beam benders off without braking them. The ones I used last were these SUPER BEAM BENDERS & they did seem to work well although a bit tricky to get in the right place for them to work as my headlights are clear plastic. Does anybody know what glue or double sided tape I could use to fix them on & also be able to remove them without damaging the plastic headlights? 

Did consider going back to my old method of using just black plastic but heard this can cause problems with the headlight 'crazing' also it could be a problem getting it off without damaging the headlight. I had heard that this method isn't necessarily legal for continental use now.


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 21, 2010)

Try double sided carpet tape from B & Q, on the back of the beam benders.

regards,
Bill.


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 21, 2010)

I have some of the normal type of double sided sticky tape BUT it's really hard to get off. I have to think of how to get it off after being on for a couple of months. If the headlight was glass it wouldn't be a problem. The original stuff that stuck them on came off quite easily with the normal screenwash.


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 21, 2010)

Kontiki said:


> I have some of the normal type of double sided sticky tape BUT it's really hard to get off. I have to think of how to get it off after being on for a couple of months. If the headlight was glass it wouldn't be a problem. The original stuff that stuck them on came off quite easily with the normal screenwash.



Try using an hairdryer to remove, then meths


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 21, 2010)

Stick on with double sided tape ( I use a couple of layers). Warm it gently to get it off, then meths or isopropyl alchohol. Lakeland sticky stuff remover is good too. Definitely not masking tape as uv light causes it to craze plastics, duct tape probably the same but the colour reduces uv penetration so it takes longer.


----------



## t&s (Feb 8, 2010)

remove glue with neat fairy liquid give it a little time to soak in keeping it moist


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 16, 2010)

Decided to buy a spare set of the 'Super Beam Benders' just in case I don't manage to get the old ones to stick, we will new ones eventually as they aren't that east to get off. Might just leave them on over here as they don't block out that much of the light, I can always raise the beam a bit from the control on the dash.

Trying to figure out where to stick my beam benders (no rude comments please ) Spent ages last year trying to find the spot to stop the lights kicking up & they worked fine. Printed off some pics of he van that had the headlights on but these are difficult to really see what position to stick them on. The comprehensive instructions have a few examples & pictures none of which seem to be like mine, have to find a wall somewhere I can use to see where the beam is shining. 

When I do manage to find the right spot I'm going to make a paper template so I don't have the same problem next time  but as we are hoping to have a few trips across this year I will see how we get on leaving them on.


----------



## johnnyrotten (Feb 16, 2010)

Kontiki said:


> Need to get something sorted before we go again, I managed to get the last set of the beam benders off without braking them. The ones I used last were these SUPER BEAM BENDERS & they did seem to work well although a bit tricky to get in the right place for them to work as my headlights are clear plastic. Does anybody know what glue or double sided tape I could use to fix them on & also be able to remove them without damaging the plastic headlights?
> 
> Did consider going back to my old method of using just black plastic but heard this can cause problems with the headlight 'crazing' also it could be a problem getting it off without damaging the headlight. I had heard that this method isn't necessarily legal for continental use now.



I found it easier to stop driving before it got dark


----------



## Mick H (Feb 16, 2010)

Since reading that other motorhomers have left them in place, when back in the UK, I too have done this.
The claim is that the MOT testers won't have any problems with beam benders being fitted. I will find out when I take ours for an MOT, in August.

Mick H.


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 16, 2010)

I might just leave them on as I'm not due an MOT until Nov 2011
I don't tend to drive in the dark but they are compulsory in France & I read the police can fine you on the spot irrespective whether it's dark or not. Alos your vehicle can be classed as unfit for the road & as such can invalidate all but the third party part of your insurance.
Been to France & other parts of Europe many times & never been stopped by the police, but don't want to give them the chance to find anything wrong, after all when Wales beat France in the Rugby they might decide any vans with a Welsh sticker on fair game


----------



## Belgian (Feb 16, 2010)

For those who have a Fiat, Peugeot or Citroën under the MH:
Some series have Bosch headlights (not all !). These have a small pall behind the headlights which allows you to change the beam from left to right driving. 
Have a close look at it.


----------



## Jacques le foot (Feb 16, 2010)

Ours passed MOT last week, and last year, with the same beam benders on.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jacques le foot said:


> Ours passed MOT last week, and last year, with the same beam benders on.



My Hymer has has the same beam benders on since import in 2006.  Passed MOTs no problem.


----------



## t&s (Feb 17, 2010)

it is a legal requirement that we have beam benders of some type fitted at all times whilst in europe.
but i have never seen eurpoean vehicles over here with any on i wonder why!

many years ago all we had to do was colour the headlights yellow if in france


----------



## coolasluck (Feb 17, 2010)

Kontiki said:


> when Wales beat France in the Rugby they might decide any vans with a Welsh sticker on fair game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 17, 2010)

They are pretty good at driving golf carts down the motorway though, & who would have put money on them beating Scotland with 2 minutes to go .


----------

